# 53 Jubilee Changed Oil Now Engine Knocking



## AJH067 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just changed the engine oil in my 1953 golden Jubilee. I haven't done it in about two years. After doing so I have a Knock in the engine once I start it until it warms up. Anyone else have this problem or know why?


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not a mechanic, but wanted to welcome ya to the forum. 
Only thing I could think of would be old oil might have been thicker, leaving a bit more film on things. Hopefully somebody will be by soon with a suggestion.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome as well. 

Do you remember the grade of oil you used for the oil change vs. what was the oil you changed out. Many of these oil tractor engines like SAE 30 HD or SAE 40 HD.

I would also suggest you put a mechanic pressure test gauge on the engine to observe exactly what the oil pressure is while running.


----------

